# 4x4 Comparison video of the Mf8+Dayan, Maru, X cube 4, Shengshou, QJ, Lan Lan, and ES



## Tall5001 (Jan 23, 2011)

[youtubehd]2nePGgl67jc[/youtubehd]

Sorry the Maru is sold and probably the Dayan too. Hopefully you guys enjoy this it help you decide what 4x4 to get!


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 24, 2011)

Really good comparison, thanks.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> Really good comparison, thanks.


 
Your welcome!


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 24, 2011)

yes that was awesome!

what is your third fave after x-cube and shenshou? and fourth? you know what,
just list them.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Antcuber said:


> yes that was awesome!
> 
> what is your third fave after x-cube and shenshou? and fourth? you know what,
> just list them.


 
1 X cube 4
2 Shengshou
3 Maru
4 Dayan


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 24, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> 1 X cube 4
> 2 Shengshou
> 3 Maru
> 4 Dayan


 
please include all the other cubes in the list.


----------



## theace (Jan 24, 2011)

does the shenshou require a good deal of breaking in as well?


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Antcuber said:


> please include all the other cubes in the list.


Lan Lan QJ then Eastsheen



theace said:


> does the shenshou require a good deal of breaking in as well?


 
I dont think so mine was pretty good out of the box it might need some tensioning and lubing but it dont need the kind of breaking in like the X cube 4 does


----------



## LeePoonKit (Jan 24, 2011)

X 4 IS NOT GOOD I THINK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xbrandationx (Jan 24, 2011)

Lube and tension the "3x3" core in the Dayan+Mf8 4x4. The middle layers will turn a lot nicer.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 24, 2011)

LeePoonKit said:


> X 4 IS NOT GOOD I THINK!!!!!!!!!!!


 IT isnt if the nubs arent off and it isnt lubed with lubix and maru lube but if it is and once you break it in its quite amazing!!


xbrandationx said:


> Lube and tension the "3x3" core in the Dayan+Mf8 4x4. The middle layers will turn a lot nicer.


 yeah i know but im too lazy


----------



## theace (Jan 24, 2011)

I have no idea when my lubix is going to arrive. I've put in some cyclo. I'm going to clean it out when I get back home


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 25, 2011)

theace said:


> I have no idea when my lubix is going to arrive. I've put in some cyclo. I'm going to clean it out when I get back home


 
in what??? which cube?


----------



## chikato_tan (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks , very useful


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 27, 2011)

chikato_tan said:


> thanks , very useful


 
your welcome im glad it helped!


----------



## ianography (Jan 27, 2011)

Just some advice for the ShengShou/Ghosthand II: Do not put Lubix in it! And if you are anyway, only put in a tiny amount. I put in some Lubix into mine (probably too much) and now, the outer layers turn really well, but a lot of the time when I do the edge-flipping parity algorithm, it explodes! anyway, just don't put in too much Lubix.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 27, 2011)

ianography said:


> Just some advice for the ShengShou/Ghosthand II: Do not put Lubix in it! And if you are anyway, only put in a tiny amount. I put in some Lubix into mine (probably too much) and now, the outer layers turn really well, but a lot of the time when I do the edge-flipping parity algorithm, it explodes! anyway, just don't put in too much Lubix.


 Thanks for the info but I think that yours keeps popping because its too loose if you tighten it then it might not pop


----------

